

Twitter handling 140K+ tweets/sec spike with fewer servers o_O - virtualwhys
https://blog.twitter.com/2013/new-tweets-per-second-record-and-how#foo

======
christiansmith
"The largest architectural change we made was to move from our monolithic Ruby
application to one that is more services oriented."

This validates my recent line of thought that a "stack" is the wrong analogy
for modern web architecture. Great read, thanks for posting.

------
IvyMike
Does anyone know what moment in "Castle in the Sky" would cause everyone to
tweet at the same time? I saw the movie years ago and it's not at all obvious
to me.

